# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > سوال: مشکل در استفاده از tooltip در ای جاکس

## p30rex

سلام
من دارم یه سایت با فناوری ای جاکس طراحی می کنم اما به یه مشکل برخوردم ... :گریه: 
سایت چندتا مرحله داره
برای ورود به هر مرحله فقط قسممت خاصی از صفحه تغییر میکنه (تا اینجاش که آسونه)

من توی تک تک صفحات از tooltip استفاده می کنم :متفکر: 
اما این tooltip فقط در صفحه اصلی کار میکنه !!!!!!
یه مثال براتون تو ضمیمه گذاشتم لطفا ببینید و راهنماییم کنید

tooltip-ajax.zip

هرچه سریعتر بهتر چون وقت زیادی ندارم

پیشاپیش متشکرم :لبخند:

----------


## p30rex

کسی مشکل من رو متوجه نشد؟!!!!
خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید-عجله دارم!!!!

----------


## Syamah

توکه تو پروژه ت از jquery استفاده می کنی چرا دستی کد ajax می نویسی از توابع 
$.get و $.post و توابع دیگه تویه jquery استفاده کن.

----------

